# drywall inside shed, yay or nay



## amakarevic

any reason why i should post drywall inside my 11x9 shed? i was planning to just leave exposed studs and OSB sheathing


----------



## bjbatlanta

Either way is ok. If you want to cover the walls inside, I'd recommend plywood of some sort rather than drywall. Makes for a sturdier job and you can hang all sorts of stuff on plywood easier than drywall....


----------



## dberladyn

Yes, I agree. Plywood would be better. Especially if you live in a damp area.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Yep, drywall is meant for a conditioned area without moisture or humidity.....


----------



## ltd

no its a shed .sometimes that extra few inches can come in handy small shelves in between studs place to hang tools .you will fill a 9x11 shed in no time every inch counts:yes:


----------



## dberladyn

You sound like my parents. I hate that thinking, you can NEVER find anything because every square inch gets filled with crap! I like things best clean and organized and if it don't fit, you'll probably never need it anyways.


----------



## chrisBC

yeah i'd use plywood, or that pegboard stuff you can hang all kinds of shelves and hooks from.


----------



## ratherbefishing

IMO, drywall in a shed is a waste of space. Do part of it with shelves between the studs, part with pegboard. Leave most alone, until you figure out what goes where.


----------



## vsheetz

I cover the walls of sheds/workshops/garages with the 1/4" thick 4x8 sheets of pegboard. Makes for lots of storage options and looks nice (for a shed / workshop). You can get it already painted white - so no painting needed (I hate painting...). Quick and easy to put up. Screw it to the studs with drywall screws, rather than nail - makes it easy to remove as may be needed to add electric or something else.


----------

